# Infected Disbudding site



## erinnoesis (Feb 5, 2016)

I am a new goat owner of about 7 months...We now have a baby doe. We have named her Penny Elwin Sunny at the request of our 5 year old. Well we being first time goatees disbudded our Sunny last Saturday. Today she is showing signs of infection on one side, it is slightly puffier, oozing a yellowish drainage. I have been doing research on cleaning...and am still at a loss for exactly what to do. 
I will need to go to the store to purchase a few things, but what? Will a washcloth work? Does she need a tetanus shot? Just all things that I am wondering. What kind of salve or antibiotic should I put on it?

I would really appreciate any insights.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there someone very experienced or a vet who can look at it? It is hard to see in the pictures. I don't see a good copper ring so you will probably have to redo it. I wouldn't put anything on it that would hold in drainage. You could use Blukote on it.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay, the best thing to do is to have a vet check her out. My first year we let a friend disbud my kids and one got a severe infection. Killed the tissue it went necrotic. It can just happen so fast. If it starts to smell at all, it should be concerning. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=166659 does it seems at all like this?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

If there is yellow drainage, a vet should look at the wound. When my kids were disbudded by the vet, she burned, and then removed the tissue and horn buds inside the burn ring, and sprayed with Aluspray. I've been touching up with Aluspray as needed, and was instructed to do so until the wounds heal.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

What did you disbud with? I don't see a clear ring or a burn area. I suggest you have a vet take a look at her.


----------

